
Ask HN: Service for secure SMS verification for websites? - sweatygrapes
Is there a service that gives you a phone number to use for verifying SMS for company accounts on sites without needing a phone number?<p>Are small to medium size startups all using someones personal phone number for SMS verification for Twitter for example?
======
richardesigns
This is a worrying thought! Does someone like Twilio do this? Might be worth
having a look. We grappled with the same problem because we do device
authentication as a single factor of authentication. In a SME setting, ideally
the business signs up using ops@example.com and then they can register any
number of devices to carry out the device authentication and remove any device
remotely if, say, Barbara from accounts retires on Tuesday.

------
gtsteve
I had a similar concern where my number might be known to an adversary but the
site I was using had to use SMS validation. So, I tried rolling a solution for
this problem with Twilio but the range the number was assigned from was
blocked because I guess others have had the same idea and used it to abuse the
service.

I guess I'd propose that a company phone is allocated and kept in an office
somewhere, not ideal though as it's a single point of failure.

Twitter however is reasonably rare in that you can't create subaccounts for
individuals, most B2B products will let you do that.

An industry has sprung up around this however and there are Twitter management
services however that will hold the credentials for you and allow you to
accounts for named users etc.

------
Raed667
At a previous company we had "the office phone" which had a number that
everyone used. SMS notifications were forwarded to a desktop app if you were
out of the office.

------
bradknowles
There is no such thing as secure SMS.

------
mattbgates
[http://receive-sms-online.info/](http://receive-sms-online.info/)

